# Immigration in New Zealand



## emilysara

Kia ora everyone,

I am a New Zealand Masters student doing research into the Immigration Profiling Branch (now sometimes called the Special Assistance Team). I would be very interested in talking to anyone who has had experience with this group - your insights would be much appreciated and very useful.

I look forward to hearing from you!


----------

